
How The Lancet backed Beijing and lost all credibility - andialo
https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3977561
======
daodedickinson
The cozying up to Gilead was bad enough. The NIH COVID-19 response group has
way too many people reporting financial ties to Gilead. Then you find out the
Gilead CFO left to work for the Alphabet/Google/YouTube corporate board on
March 1 2020, and suddenly the unprecedented ban on videos that threaten
Gilead's potential to make many billions of dollars, as long as HCQ is banned,
makes inexorable sense.

